# MMA Techniques and Training | Pack



## mmanewbie (Sep 28, 2010)

*Michael Bisping - Technical Striking 4 MMA (2009) [2 Disc]*

*
DVDRip | English | 1:30:00 | AVI XViD 640x480 1211Kbps | MP3 124kbps 44,1khz | 853.61 MB*

*
Genre: Video Training*



















Fighting at LHW and MW, In 17 fights, with 16 wins, 11 have been TKOs and 11 wins have been within the first round. Bisping is a master at technical striking, bringing precision, power, and an evasiveness that few have seen before in the cage.

In this double DVD set, Michael Bisping teaches many techniques, combinations and drills that you can use to develop effective technical striking.

If you only buy one DVD to better your striking ability, make this the one!"

DISC INFO

Disc 1 - Striking, combinations, footwork, evading, blocking, countering, drills.

Disc 2 - Kicks, counters, blocks, combinations, knees, Thai Clinch, drills, weights for MMA



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2145731/MichaelBisping.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2145733/MichaelBisping.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2145733/MichaelBisping.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*"Shogun And Ninja - Secrets Of Chute Boxe : The Ultimate Fighting System Blending Muay Thai Striking And Jiu-Jitsu Groundfighting For Mixed Martial Arts"

English | DivX 5 512x384 29.97fps | MPEG Audio Layer 3 48000Hz stereo | 4 hr | 2.2 GB*










Chute Boxe is the legendary Mixed Martial Arts Academy originating from Curitiba, Brazil with an academy now in California. It is renowned for churning out legendary Pride FC Middleweight Champion Wanderlei "The Axe Murderer" Silva as well as the Rua brothers, Mauricio Shogun, winner of the 2005 Pride FC Middleweight Grand Prix and Murilo Ninja, current and first EliteXC Middleweight Champion. Chute Boxe is renowned for its relentless and brutal, full-throttle blend of Muay Thai striking and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu groundfighting techniques solidifying it as one of the premier fighting systems on the planet.

Secrets of Chute Boxe stars Pride and UFC fighting champions Mauricio Shogun Rua and Murilo Ninja Rua. Filmed on location at the Chute Boxe fight headquarters in Brazil and at the groundfighter.com production studios in NY, Secrets of Chute Boxe is an in-depth look at the total Chute Boxe fight game from start to finish. The Chute Boxe fighting style is one of relentless Muay Thai style strikes and clinching with a devastating ground game that involves stomps, knees, elbows, submissions and much more. The set contains 6 massive DVDs and is loaded with the best very MMA techniques in the Chute Boxe arsenal. Many of these devastating techniques that were once highly guarded fight strategies used by the team over their many years of MMA dominance in Pride and other top shows. As an added bonus, we take you behind the scenes of the actual workouts of Shogun and Ninja as they prepare for fights in Pride and other top shows. This is a must have DVD set for all Mixed Martial Arts practitioners looking to add the powerful striking and ground game of these two top fighters to their own fighting arsenal! DVDs Include MMA Striking, The MMA Clinch, Defending MMA Takedowns, Top Position For MMA, Bottom Position For MMA and Advanced Groundfighting



> ```
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2145760/SCB-1.part1.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2145760/SCB-1.part1.rar[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2145761/SCB-1.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2145761/SCB-1.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*CSW Essentials 5 DVD Set by Erik Paulson"

English | Xvid 320x240 29.97fps | MPEG 44100Hz stereo 192kbps | 2.5 GB*










Are you tired of fast-forwarding and rewinding your favorite MMA instructional videos to find the one technique you want to learn? Are you sick of seeing the same slow-motion breakdown of the technique over and over again? Do you wish there would be less talk and more technique? Well the wait is over.

With Erik's new 5-DVD set, "The CSW Essentials Series," you will be able to access exactly the technique you want to learn in just seconds. Here's what you will get in this series:

DVD 1: Takedowns off the Punch

Erik will teach you how to take your opponent to the ground fast. In this DVD, Erik demonstrates effective and proven entries and takedowns off of the jab, cross, and hook, as well as methods to set-up your shot and the valuable drills to improve your transitioning skills.

DVD 2: The Plumm

The Plumm is arguably the most overlooked part of fight training - but no longer. Erik shows you how to work from this vital position - covering head control grips, transitionary positions in the plumm, striking from the plumm, and escapes.

DVD 3: Pummeling

As Erik says, "If you aren't pummeling, you aren't grappling." In this DVD you learn the essence of grappling, as Erik shows how effective pummeling will help you control your opponent without being controlled. Erik breaks down pummeling to its critical core: head, neck, chest, bicep, wrist, and leg pummeling, along with essential pummeling drills to improve your skills.

DVD 4: Vale Tudo Guard Passes

It doesn't matter how good your stand-up is, you will inevitably find yourself in your opponent's guard - and you need to be prepared to get out as quickly as possible. In this DVD, Erik outlines a complete arsenal of passes that you can integrate into your ground game.

DVD 5: Attacks from Position

This DVD focuses on how to attack your opponent from every possible position. Erik covers how to integrate, apply, and transition your attacks using the v-armlock, straight armlock, and fist choke. This DVD is loaded with not only the mechanics of technique, but how positioning and transitioning can setup the attacks that will end your fights.

This DVD set is the one you've been waiting for: a complete set of accessible, well-explained, ESSENTIAL mixed martial arts techniques shot in high quality digital video and demonstrated by one of the best MMA instructors in the world.



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2145819/EP.CSWE.part01.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2145824/EP.CSWE.part02.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2145824/EP.CSWE.part02.rar[/URL]
> ...


Kettlebell Training for Combat Athletes (2009)

English | DVDRip | avi | 720 x 480 | 29.97 fps | XVID 1672 kbps | MP3 128 Kbps | 1.1GB

Genre: Video Training

At the top levels of MMA there are so many fighters using kettlebells to great effect. Fedor Emelianenko, Frank Shamrock are among the notables that are pushing the training envelope with kettlebell training. Fighters are boasting stronger more powerfull striking techniques, explosive take downs and an unbreakable ground game as a result of kettlebell training. With such dramatic results coming from the kettlebell trend, every man and his dog are starting to use kettlebells to lift there combat performance. This is were the smart fighter can lead the pack.

*"Kettlebell Training For Combat Athletes" 2 DVD set, by Jason C. Brown and Zach *










Even-Esh is a significant move to increasing the effectiveness of standard kettlebell training, and helping you become a stronger more powerful fighter. Jason and Zach's methods are all fight specific, and perfect for the MMA athlete.

We've been incorporating the Kettlebell Training for Combat Athletes here at Fighters Review for a month now, and WOW! If you're into really pushing your self, then get the spew bucket out.

These aren't the standard Kettlebell exercises although the rudiments are covered at the beginning, and are explained well. This gives the beginner a good base to start with and quickly gets funky for the advanced user.

My favourite exercises in the set were the Kettlebell Complexes, which is basically a set of Kettlebell exercises done without pausing. Years ago when preparing for a fight I used an Eastern Bloc Barbell Complex that a lot of Russian wrestlers were having success with. I thought I was the man, and in part attribute that type of training to a 3 and half minute victory in that particular fight. The Kettlebell Complexes compared to the Barbell ones are killer. The off center weight of the Kettlebells combined with the fight specific movements of Zach and Jason's complex taxes the body like nothing else. Your heart lungs and muscles will be crying NOOOO!!!! I got quickly humbled.



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2145806/Haiz2__Kettlebel_Combat_dvd1.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2145805/Haiz2__Kettlebel_Combat_dvd1.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2145805/Haiz2__Kettlebel_Combat_dvd1.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


Disk 2 covers using Kettlebells combined with other tools and training implements such as bands, platforms and towels. The tools combined with the Kettlebells make for some very effective training. I especially liked the box jumps combined with the Kettlebell cleans, think EXPLODE, because that's what you'll be doing in fighting after doing these for a month.

After doing it for a month one bit of advice I'd give is to try and do it with a partner. You'll be able to push yourself alot more, and keep each other in correct form.

The bottom line is these are 2 DVDs full of pain and fun that will take your fighting abilities to the next level, and get you ahead of the pack.


----------



## mmanewbie (Sep 28, 2010)

*"Street Solutions to Common MMA Set-Ups By Kelly McCann"*

*
English | Xvid 640x480 29.97fps | MPEG 32000Hz stereo 96Kbps | 1 hr | 350 Mb*










With the prevalence of mixed martial arts in today's media, the street thug now has a new weapon in his arsenal: grappling. You need to be prepared to deal with the MMA-enhanced street fighter, and this video with Kelly McCann will teach you how to take out any mixed martial artist, from the wannabe wrestler to the proficient brawler. Going far beyond the groundfighting material he taught in his best-selling Jim Grover's Combatives series, McCann shows you combatives-oriented defenses against common MMA set-ups such as the devastating triangle choke, the crippling Muay Thai leg kick, the tackle attempt, and much more. McCann's lesson is that you don't have to fear the groundfighter: defeat him with simple, brutal techniques proven through the experience of real-world violent encounters, not half-baked martial arts moves taught by Walter Mittys wearing black. The Crucible's motto is "Nothing we do is competition legal, because your life's no game." Take that to heart and beat the grappler whichever way he tries to attack you.

Kelly McCann is one of America's foremost experts on personal and corporate security, armed and unarmed combat, and antiterrorist tactics. As the CEO of Crucible Security Specialists, he and his staff have provided security training for audiences ranging from elite U.S. counterterrorist units to Fortune 500 executives. He is also known to the public as "Jim Grover," former personal security editor for Guns and Ammo magazine and noted author of numerous instructional videos on armed and unarmed close combat.

2 of 2 people found the following review helpful:

5.0 out of 5 stars An excellent basic guide to simple and effective ground combatives for the street., February 26, 2010

By Joseph J. Truncale "warriorwriter" (Chicago, Il) - See all my reviews

(REAL NAME)

This review is from: KELLY McCANN'S CRUCIBLE HIGH-RISK ENVIRONMENT TRAINING VOLUME SIX: GROUND KEM-'BA-TIVZ STREET SOLUTIONS TO COMMON MMA SET-UPS with Kelly McCann (DVD)

Anyone who has seen Kelly McCann's books and DVDs knows that he does not waste time with endless talking and showing techniques over and over again. In this DVD McCann gets to the meat of his combatives approach to countering common mixed martial art moves almost immediately. The thing I have always loved about McCann's DVDs is how practical and effective his techniques and tactics are when it comes to street combat. This DVD begins with Kelly explaining the difference between a MMA fighter and an untrained street fighter. He also mentions the factors that make street combat so dangerous. He moves to techniques to counter various clinch attacks. The next section covers takedown counters on the street and how to practice using proper safety equipment. He briefly covers common counters to Muay Thai leg kicks and shows his combatives version of the hook kick.

The next section covers how to counter the triangle choke on the ground and the rear naked choke on the ground. Countering the ground arm bar and the mount position are covered in the final section of this DVD.

The beauty of all the above counters is that they are simple and highly effective. They stress attacking the most vulnerable areas of a person's body, that being the eyes, throat, and groin He also covers the use of the folding knife, both closed and open to counter these MMA techniques. He emphasizes that one should not use the knife to cut someone unless your life is in danger. In conclusion, this is a DVD for anyone who is interested in real life combat solutions. Rating: 5 Stars. Joseph J. Truncale (Author: Pro-Systems Combatives Vol. 1, 2. Monadnock Defensive Tactics System, Use of the Monadnock Straight Baton, PR-24 Police Baton Advanced Techniques, Pro-System Baton Reverse Grip System techniques manual, Martial Art Myths, Never Trust a Politician).



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2145666/Street.Solutions.to.Common.MMA.Set-Ups.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2145665/Street.Solutions.to.Common.MMA.Set-Ups.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2145665/Street.Solutions.to.Common.MMA.Set-Ups.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*

"Karo Parisyan Judo For Mixed Martial Arts DVD (6 Vol)

English | Xvid 608x464 29.97fps 1088Kbps | MPEG 44100Hz stereo 96Kbps | Total: 4 hr 45 min | 2.05 GB*

















Judo for Mixed Martial Arts is the first instructional series ever produced on how to effectively use the power of Judo for real No Holds Barred fighting! Starring Karo Parisyan, 4 time International Judo champion and Ultimate Fighter, this series breaks down the most powerful throws that can be used in a real MMA match. Karo Parisyan has proven to be the very best fighter in the world utilizing Judo in MMA and has developed an amazing system of takedowns and ground work that are effective even in the midst of punches and kicks. Karo has taken Judo to an all new level by taking traditional Judo throws and making them work from the clinch and tie up, and then by dazing his opponents with these brutal throws. Do not mistake these moves for simple Judo throws without the kimono. Every throw that Karo uses has been completely reworked to be effective in a No Holds Barred fight. Each throw is thoroughly covered with the submissions that are available after your opponent hits the ground. This is another World Martial Arts exclusive!

VOLUME 1: Osoto-Gari

This DVD details all of the steps needed to hit this takedown in a Submission Grappling or No Holds Barred fight. Learn to ?shock? your opponent with your throw and gain the submission on the ground. Karo finishes his throws with multiple submissions like armbars, chokes and more!

VOLUME 2: Ouchi-Gari

This is the most comprehensive look at this takedown from a Mixed Martial Arts view point. Learn how to create the setup without getting hit and how to hit this effective throw leaving your opponent dazed and ready to be submitted. An awesome DVD!

VOLUME 3: Drop Seoi-Nagi

This is one of Karo?s favorite throws and one that he has used with great success in MMA! Every detail is shown with step by step instruction on this awesome throw and all of the possible variations. Another great DVD by World Martial Arts.

VOLUME 4: Uchi-Mata

This throw is one of the most famous and powerful throws in traditional Judo. In this DVD, Karo teaches how to use this amazing throw for MMA! Every detail and variation you can think of is covered on this video with the strategies that makes this technique effective when dealing with a striking opponent. You will love this DVD!

VOLUME 5: Kimura

The most famous throw and submission in grappling comes to No Holds Barred fighting in this incredible DVD! This is one of Karo?s most effective techniques and one that he is using on a regular basis in all of his MMA fights. Learn the Kimura from standing and on the ground with counters and offenses never seen on video until now!

VOLUME 6: Submissions

This volume displays the devastating submissions of Judo that are effective in NO Holds Barred fighting. Karo Parisyan?s submissions are tested and proven in shows like the UFC and have led him to submit many of his opponents in his matches. Learn chokes, armbars and leglocks that are different then the typical Jiu-Jitsu approach to submissions on the ground.



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2145782/Karo_Parisyan_-_Judo_For_MMA.part01.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2145783/Karo_Parisyan_-_Judo_For_MMA.part02.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2145783/Karo_Parisyan_-_Judo_For_MMA.part02.rar[/URL]
> ...


*Eric Wong - MMA Ripped

English | VP6F 452Kbps | 448x336 22fps | MP3 56Kbps | 527.29 MB

Genre: Video Training*

















MMA Ripped is an e-book that will show you how to get a chiseled and toned body by using training techniques professional MMA fighters use. Author Eric Wong has trained several champion MMA fighters. Wong's techniques helped his fighters get in shape, and they'll help you, too.

This book features training exercises that are fun to do and never get boring. The workout routines are fun and every single one is different, unlike traditional exercise programs. What also sets these techniques apart is that they train the entire body, rather than individual muscles. If you follow along with MMA Ripped, you'll get a rock hard body.

techniques, 4-phase strength training, interval circuits and more



> ```
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2145669/MMA.part1.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2145669/MMA.part1.rar[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2145668/MMA.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2145668/MMA.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*Mike Mahler Aggressive Strength For The Mixed Martial Arts (2003)

English | DVDRip | avi | 352 x 240 | 29.97 fps | XVID 1344 kbps | MP3 128 Kbps | 600MB

Genre: Video Training*








*

5 killer bodyweight drills to build unstoppable muscular endurance and strength!

* Knee Jumps for explosive core powerFull Body Defense

* Explosive Push ups for a super powerful upper body

* The Mahler Body Blaster to take cardio through the roof

* Explosive one legged squats for incredible balance and coordination

* Headstand Leg raises for body awareness and solid abs that are as strong as they look!*










Also, my Mahler Aggressive Strength DVD has over 25 new never before seen kettlebell drills that cover the most important areas of conditioning for the martial arts

* Palm Strength and shock absorption

* Shoulder Endurance that will not quit

* Grip strength to crush your opponent

* Full Body Power to maximize strength and power

* Guard Strength to be strong off of your back

* Core drills to turn abs into a wall of steel

* Take down Power to drive your opponent to the mat in the blink of an eye

* Ballistic strength to hit your opponent like a mack truck

* Muscular Endurance to transform you into a machine

Explosive Strength

These sick exercises will develop the rapid hip flexors and just about ever muscle in the body. Your hard work will be rewarded with full body ballistic strength that will have your opponent scared to death.

* Kettlebell Stomp CleanOpen Palm Clean

* Double Kettlebell Swings

* One Arm Flip Kettlebell Swing

* One Arm Stomp Kettlebell Snatch

* Double Stomp Kettlebell Snatch

* One Arm Kettlebell Stomp Jerk

Open Palm Strength and Shock Absorption

If you participate in open palm fighting sports such as pancrase you will love these drills. They will teach you how to absorb shock with the palms and increase body awareness and cardio when done in high reps. In addition, they are fun as hell and you will forget that you are working out.

* Open Palm Clean

* One Arm Open Palm Clean

* Open Palm Clean and Push Press

* Open Palm Snatch

Full Body Power

Forget about wasting your time with isolation exercises such as bicep curls and triceps pushdowns. These killer exercises will teach your body how to work as one powerful unstoppable machine.

* Full body attack

* Full body defense

* Renegade man maker

* Kettlebell Squat Press

Killer Take-Down Strength

You will not believe how much your takedowns improve with these radical drills. In addition, your legs will turn into pillars of steel that move frighteningly fast.

* Explosive Front SquatsKettlebell Duck Walk

* Kettlebell Lunges

* Explosive Kettlebell Lunge

* Kettlebell Duck Walks

* Kettlebell Split Jerk

* Kettlebell split snatch

Guard Strength

Forget about being weak on your back. Get comfortable being in the guard and build strength from your back with these drills. At the same time, turn your midsection into an impenetrable wall of steel.

* Guard attack

* Guard sit-up

* Turkish Get-up (lunge and squat style)

Incredible Grip Strength

Develop crush grip strength to submit your opponent faster than ever with the kettlebell Bottom Up Clean

Shoulder Endurance that will not quit

Watch any fight and as fatigue kicks in the first thing that happens is a fighter can no longer protect oneself from the onslaught of strikes. Say goodbye to those days and build unbelievable shoulder endurance that will not quit with the Russian kettlebell jerk.



> ```
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2082529/Haiz2_MahleMartial_Arts.part1.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2082529/Haiz2_MahleMartial_Arts.part1.rar[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2078027/Haiz2_MahleMartial_Arts.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2078027/Haiz2_MahleMartial_Arts.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*APC - Extreme Strength, Conditioning, Explosive Power

English | 720x480 | DX50 | 23.976fps 1202kbps | Mp3 128kbps | 1.12GB*










Widely regarded as one of the best Strength & Conditioning coaches in the world, Jonathan Chaimberg has finally revealed his secret techniques in this comprehensive instructional DVD. With a broad array of clients including international celebrities and professional athletes, Jonathan trains the elite and pushes them to the next level. With a client roster ranging from UFC champions, Canadian Olympians, star athletes in the NHL and CFL to your everyday house wide, Jonathan shows how he applies his same workout principles and protocols to all his clients by using his progression techniques.



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2078024/Extreme.Strength.Conditioning.Explosive.Power.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2078025/Extreme.Strength.Conditioning.Explosive.Power.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2078025/Extreme.Strength.Conditioning.Explosive.Power.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


----------



## mmanewbie (Sep 28, 2010)

"The Specific Adaptations to Implied Demands (S.A.I.D.) Training DVD Series"

English | Xvid 720x480 23.98fps | MPEG 44100Hz stereo 192kbps | 1.5 GB










Specific Adaptations to Implied Demands (S.A.I.D.) Training is the collection of combat-specific exercise and protocols that Intocombat has developed to help their combat athletes win titles and championships. No other training series in the industry better combines exercise science, bio-energetic, kinesiology and the practical applications of combat functional training. The SAID Training Series will allow you to get in top shape for any combat style - you have JC's and Rhadi's guarantee. Through the S.A.I.D. training series you will discover:

How we train functionally and specifically for various combative sports

The training methods used by World Champions in Grappling, National Champions in Boxing, Olympians in Judo and Pride and UFC champions in Mixed Martial Arts

You will get an inside, behind the doors peak at some of the training methods that we use at Intocombat during the metabolic phase of our training program

New exercises and training techniques that you have NEVER seen before

In this DVD series we have provided you with more value that you could imagine. The S.A.I.D. training series is a collection of combat-specific exercises and protocols developed through years of experience, knowledge, exercise science, kinesiology, the practical applications of combat functional training and from advice from some of the top professionals in sport. This DVD series is not only full of information - all the information is USEFUL!! We wish there was more that we could say, but the truth is - These DVDs are the TRUTH!

*S.A.I.D. Training for Mixed Martial Arts*



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2150630/SAID.MMA.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2150629/SAID.MMA.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2150629/SAID.MMA.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*S.A.I.D. Training for Gi Grappling*



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2150631/SAID.GG.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2150636/SAID.GG.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2150636/SAID.GG.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*S.A.I.D. Training for No-Gi Grappling*



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2150633/SAID.GiC.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2150635/SAID.GiC.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2150635/SAID.GiC.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*S.A.I.D. Training for Kickboxing*



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2150647/SAID.KB.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2150650/SAID.KB.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2150650/SAID.KB.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*S.A.I.D. Training for Boxing*



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2150645/SAID.Box.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2150651/SAID.Box.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2150651/SAID.Box.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*S.A.I.D. Training for Stability Ball Vol 1*



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2150652/SAID.SB-I.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2150654/SAID.SB-I.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2150654/SAID.SB-I.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*S.A.I.D. Training for Stability Ball Vol 2*



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2150657/SAID.SB-II.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2150656/SAID.SB-II.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2150656/SAID.SB-II.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


* "Jiu Jitsu Cookbook DVD with Jeff Monson and Dennis Hallman"

English | Xvid 640x480 29.97fps | MPEG 44100Hz stereo 192kbps | 1.78 GB*

















Jeff Monson and Dennis Hallman break down their games and show you what has been effective for them, including their philosophies on the Top Game, Bottom Game and Back Control. They will share with you the little details that make these positions effective for them in real world situations and have been combat tested over and over again!

This DVD also contains 25 submissions and drills not seen before on an DVD instructional series, including the Hopscotch series, the Howdy series, and Jeff's infamous 69 choke.

Nearly 40 chapters and techniques on this DVD in all:

Top Game

-Philosophy

-Breaking the guard

-Back pockets stack pass

-Head plants pass

-Half guard pass

-Knee slide

-Under hook knee slide

Submissions

-From the back short choke

-From the back long choke

-From the back strangler series

-Hopscotch arm bar

-Hopscotch triangle

-Hopscotch to the back

-Hopscotch high mount

-Russian sweep

-Russian near arm bar

-Russian far arm bar

-Russian taking the back

-Russian to the triangle

-Howdy series

-Howdy head triangle

-Howdy power key lock

-Howdy taking the back

-Triangle

-Triangle gripping

-Triangle lawn mower

-Triangle reverse triangle

-Guillotine

-69 choke

-Rolling ankles from guard to heel hook

-Single to triple leg attack

-Basic submission flow drill

Bottom game

-Philosophy

-Snowman roll

-Half guard arm drag

-Half guard to back door

Back game

-Philosophy

-Details

-Back control

Jeff Monson is considered one of the top heavyweights in the world right now, having earned a UFC Heavyweight Title shot and recently represented the UFC in the first official head to head match up against Pride. Jeff is also a multiple time ADCC champion.

Dennis Hallman is one of the true pioneers of bringing submission into MMA with a career spanning over 10 years! Along the way Dennis has fought (and more importantly) defeated some of the most significant names in the game.



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2145840/JMDH.JJC.part01.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2145838/JMDH.JJC.part02.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2145838/JMDH.JJC.part02.rar[/URL]
> ...


*

George St Pierre Instructional Dvd Volume 1

English | 00:39:33 | 300 MB | AVI | XVID 1035 kbit/s | 544x368 | 29 fps | Mp3 - 96 kbit/s*

















Join UFC champion and MMA fighter Georges St. Pierre, as he walks you through his personal fight-conditioning program and move breakdowns in volume one of this two part series. Special guest and training partner David Loiseau.

Vol. 1

Stand-up & Striking

Jab counter 1

Jab counter 2

Spinning Back Kick

Spinning Back Fist

Spinning Back Fist/Kick Counter 1

Spinning Back Fist/Kick Counter 2

Striking Combos

Fence Ankle Pick

Takedown & Takedown Defense

Arm Drag to Single

Inside Trip/Hook

Inside Leg Pick

Knee Pick

Fence Takedown

Fighter Conditioning Training Circuit #1: Chest & BackCircuit

#2: LegsCircuit

#3: Abs & BackCircuit

#4: Shoulders and ArmsFighter Sprint Program



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2151380/Georges_St-Pierre_-_MMA_Instructional_Vol_1.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2151382/Georges_St-Pierre_-_MMA_Instructional_Vol_1.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2151382/Georges_St-Pierre_-_MMA_Instructional_Vol_1.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*Roy Dean - Purple Belt Requirements BJJ | 1.46 GB

English | XVID 1066Kbps | 512Ã-384 29.97fps | MP3 100Kbps

Genre: Video Training*










The rank of purple belt in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu (BJJ) is the gateway to the advanced game. It cannot be defined by a list of techniques, but instead requires a combination of skills. In this instructional 2 DVD set, Roy Dean outlines his skill requirements for the rank, and gives viewers a template for the "game" of BJJ, which they can change and personalize. Submission and strategies from the mount, sidemount, guard and back positions are covered, as well as lower body submissions and guard passing. Also included is sparring footage, rank demonstrations, and guidelines for growth on your BJJ journey.

What the critics are saying!

"The short version is: WOW! Buy it!"

-Adam Bennett

Flow With The Go

"This is one of the best BJJ instructional videos I've seen in years! It's been a long time since I was excited to watch an instructional DVD, but Roy Dean's Purple Belt Requirements really did it for me! The best thing is that these principles apply to Brazilian jiujitsu, submission grappling, MMA or any other grappling art."

-Stephan Kesting, BJJ Blackbelt

Beginningbjj.com

"Purple Belt Requirements is a new kind of DVD instructional. Almost every other instructional is a long compilation of techniques, sometimes (but not always) arranged in some kind of structure, with the instructor methodically working their way through the details. In his new offering, Roy Dean takes a conceptual approach instead, where the techniques fit into an overall philosophy for purple belt, the most important element of which is the need to learn how to combine techniques into a flowing sequence.."

-Can SÃ¶nmez

Slidey's Training Log

"In the end, this dvd is about the "next thing". Flowing to the next move with misdirection and momentum, being aware of what options present themselves before they appear. When I started bjj, it was like magic and I wanted to know what was behind the curtain. This dvd begins to shine a light on the elements that make bjj so special."



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2151211/RoyDeanPurpleBelt.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2151208/RoyDeanPurpleBelt.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2151208/RoyDeanPurpleBelt.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


----------



## mmanewbie (Sep 28, 2010)

*Machida-Do Karate for Mixed Martial Arts (2009)*

*
English | DVDRip (x4) | Video: Xvid | 720x480 | 23 fps | 1633 kbps | Audio: MP3, 160 kbps | 1.2GB 745MB 828MB 1.06GB*

Lyoto Machida, son of karate master Yoshizo Machida, is one of the top-ranked mixed martial arts competitors in the world. After earning his karate black belt at thirteen, he mastered a number of other martial arts disciplines, including sumo and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. Combining techniques from the various disciplines to form an unorthodox and highly effective fighting style, Machida took the martial arts world by storm, defeating legendary mixed martial artists such as BJ Penn, Rich Franklin, and Tito Ortiz. Now, for the first time, Machida divulges the secrets to his revolutionary fighting system.

Whether you're new to the martial arts or an experienced fighter, Machida-do is for you. Detailing everything from stance to complex combinations to elaborate counterattacks to intricate ground fighting tactics, Machida has left no stone unturned. In Machida-Do, Lyoto Machida shares the fighting system that elevated him to the top of the MMA mountain.










In DVD1, Movement and Fundamental Strikes, Machida breaks down the foundation of his fighting system through descriptive narrative, multiple camera angles, and slow motion sequences. In the movement section, he teaches everything from basic footwork to complex pivot turns, and then demonstrates how these movements can be used for both offense and defense. In the striking section, he teaches you how to throw vicious punches, devastating kicks, ruthless elbow strikes, and brutal knee strikes on both the pads and an opponent. He also details the range, target, timing, and proper angle of entry for each strike. With these unique movements and strikes being the foundation of the Machida-Do system, this DVD is a must have for both beginners and advanced practitioners.



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2151304/Machida_1.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2151306/Machida_1.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2151306/Machida_1.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...












In DVD 2, Striking Attacks and Takedowns, Machida teaches you how to blend footwork with various strikes to form complex combinations. He demonstrates how to break your opponent's guard using hand-tapping techniques, utilize the low-high principle to land a larger percentage of your strikes, combine punches, kicks, elbows, and knees into a single

combination, and setup takedowns such as sweeps and trips using striking and feints. In addition to the core techniques, he offers combinations you can practice on the focus mitts and Thai pads. If your goal is to develop aggressive combinations that can overwhelm any opponent, this DVD is for you.



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2151315/Machida_2.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2151312/Machida_2.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2151312/Machida_2.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...












In DVD 3, Intercepting Attacks, Takedown Defense, and The Clinch, Machida teaches you how to make your opponent pay every time he attacks you. He demonstrates numerous ways to intercept your opponent's kicks and punches by combining footwork with strikes, and then follow up with aggressive attacks that exploit your opponent's positioning. Next, he teaches highly effective techniques for countering your opponent's takedowns, including double and single leg takedowns. Finally, he unveils the clinch. He demonstrates how to use the Muay Thai

clinch to off balance your opponent and land ruthless strikes. He demonstrates how to utilize the over-under clinch to sweep, trip, and throw your opponent. He even demonstrates how to escape both the Muay Thai and over-under clinch when you find yourself in an inferior position. If your goal is to steer the direction of a fight and inflict damage without taking abuse, this DVD is for you.



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2151316/Machida_3.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2151329/Machida_3.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2151329/Machida_3.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...












In DVD 4, The Ground Game, Machida teaches you how to dominate your opponent when the fight goes to the mat. He begins by offering a handful of aggressive strikes, submissions, and passes that can be utilize after tripping, sweeping, or throwing your opponent to his back. Next, he demonstrates dozens of ground-and-pound and submission techniques that can be applied from the guard, half guard, side control, mount, and the back. With the top positions thoroughly covered, he moves on to the bottom positions, demonstrating numerous submissions, sweeps, and escapes that can be used to gain the upper hand while lying on your back. Unlike most martial arts instructional DVDs, Machida-Do: The Ground Game is not a compilation of random moves. It's a complete, easy-to-follow ground fighting system. Whether you're new to the grappling arts or an experienced Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu practitioner designing techniques that have been proven at the highest levels of MMA competition, this DVD is for you.



> ```
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2151338/Machida_4.part1.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2151338/Machida_4.part1.rar[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2151334/Machida_4.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2151334/Machida_4.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*"Devastating Fighting Secrets"

English | DivX 5 720x544 25.00fps | MPEG 44100Hz stereo 128Kbps | 1 hr | 1.11 Gb

*

Devastating Fighting Secrets is the one video you'd want to watch if you were going into the meanest, roughest prison the next morning!

Although I teach in a friendly and fun manner, this DVD is not for the feint of heart. It's full of the "end-it-quick" and "for-survival-only" lethal and devastating fighting moves and tactics, which are demonstrated in a way that is easy to understand.

Passive, Medium and Lethal Force are covered, as well as the most damaging and painful measures to stop a bigger, stronger more experienced attacker, or multiple attackers, and even an MMA Fighter!

The moment you pop in my new DVD you'll instantly discover....

* How To Instantly End A Fight In One Move (Regardless of Their Size or Skill!)

* How To Snap A Terrorists Neck Or Tear Out His Throat As Easy As Popping Open A Soda

* Pain, Damage or Death - All In One Inch!

* Disable Shots: How To Instantly Disable Your Attacker Without Killing Him

* The 3 Master Keys YOU MUST KNOW to DO DAMAGE WITH EVERY STRIKE!

* Simulated Attack: Watch Me Pulverize Multiple Attackers While Empty-Handed

* How To Beat A Groundfighter Instantly (Not for those who can't handle BLOODY GORE)

* Role Reversal: How To Easily Take His Knife or Gun When You're Empty-Handed!

* 2 Last Minute Firing-Line Ways To Save Your Life And Snatch Victory From Certain Death!

* 3 Ways To INSTANTLY DESTROY A Bigger, Stronger, More Experienced Attacker

* 8 Joint Cranks To Seize And Control Anyone- Even Make The Hulk Whimper Like A Bitch!

A Martial Artist since the age of 9, Scott Bolan received his first Black Belt in Shito-Ryu Karate. Mr. Scott received his Law Enforcement Continuum certification at the DEA (Drug Enforcement Administration) in San Diego, CA, and holds 3 Instructor Certifications from world-renowned Jeet Kune Do authority Paul Vunak (under guro Dan Inosanto).

A Martial Artist since the age of 9, Self-Defense Group Founder and Head Instructor Scott Bolan received his first Black Belt in Shito-Ryu Karate.

He went on to master other arts such as Atemi Jiu-Jitsu, Kenpo Karate, etc, continuing further to achieve Advanced Instructor Degrees in Jeet Kune Do (Bruce Lee's Fighting Art) and Hock Hochheims's Close Quarter Combatives Group. Scott was also hand-trained and certified Black Belt by Head Martial Arts Instructor to the South African Military Ben Mangels.

Mr. Bolan received his Law Enforcement Continuum certification at the DEA (Drug Enforcement Administration) in San Diego, CA, and holds 3 Instructor Certifications from world-renowned Jeet Kune Do authority Paul Vunak (under guro Dan Inosanto).

At the National Law Enforcement Institute, Mr. Bolan was certified as a Close Quarter Combatives Group Instructor.

"CQC Group Instructors" are Hock Hochheim's handpicked, highest trained, tested and certified Instructors in all 6 levels of each Close Quarter Combatives category: Hand, Stick, Knife and Gun.

To constantly improve, perfect and stay abreast of developments in the Combative Arts, Mr. Bolan continues to train every year with the "who's who" of the Martial Arts, Safety & Law Enforcement Tactics world.



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2151465/Devastating_Fighting_Secrets_.part01.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2151466/Devastating_Fighting_Secrets_.part02.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2151466/Devastating_Fighting_Secrets_.part02.rar[/URL]
> ...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

WTF is all this stuff, looks like links to torrent files but I suspect it's a load of rubbish, anyone willing to risk the virus to try the download or shall we delete and put it down to experience?


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

SanshouMatt said:


> WTF is all this stuff, looks like links to torrent files but I suspect it's a load of rubbish, anyone willing to risk the virus to try the download or shall we delete and put it down to experience?


I have downloaded a few suggested above from another safe site...

Looking forwards to watching them. I personally wouldnt download directly from here.


----------



## mmanewbie (Sep 28, 2010)

the files do not have any virus or any links to torrents. If it did I would have been banned in other forums


----------



## mmanewbie (Sep 28, 2010)

* "Stephan Kestingâ€™s High Percentage Leg Locks"*

*
English | Xvid 464x352 29.97fps 561Kbps | MPEG 48000Hz stereo 97Kbps | 2 hr 25 min | 698 Mb*

*
*



















Leglocks are proven submission techniques at the highest levels of Brazilian jiu-jitsu, submission grappling and mixed martial arts competition. There are countless examples of smaller, weaker, and less experienced competitors using a leglock to turn the tables and tap out their opponent. Why then is it that many grapplers have a love-hate relationship with leglocks? Many grapplers simply havenâ€™t been taught how to properly set up and apply leglocks. Others know how to attack with a leglock, but are lost once their opponent counters the initial attack. Some fear of botching a leglock and ending up in a bad position, getting crushed by their opponent. Other grapplers are worried about injuries because theyâ€™ve never been shown how to train leglocks safely. These are all valid concerns, but now there is a solution. Stephan Kesting has trained with some of the best leglock experts in grappling, and has spent years developing and refining a system that solves the riddle of leglocks. Now, for the first time, he is sharing his entire high percentage leglock system on DVD, making you an expert in the most powerful leglocks in grappling. On High Percentage Leglocks Stephan breaks each technique down into the HOW, WHERE, WHEN and WHY, and then builds it back up, putting it into a tactical and strategic context. Leglocks are often taught as a bunch of isolated techniques, without an overall strategy, but that is NOT the approach in High Percentage Leglocks. Stephan then shares the best leglock counters, and then shows you how to counter those counters so you can successfully submit an opponent who is doing everything he can to stop you. You will also learn how to safely train the most dangerous leglocks.



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2156105/Stephan_Kesting_-_High_Percentage_Leglocks.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2156106/Stephan_Kesting_-_High_Percentage_Leglocks.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2156106/Stephan_Kesting_-_High_Percentage_Leglocks.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*

"Science of Jiu-Jitsu 2 - 7 Vol DVD Set with Demian Maia"

English | Xvid 512x384 29.97fps | MPEG 48000Hz stereo 116Kbps | 4 hr 40 min | 2.4 GB*

















Demian Maiaâ€™s original Science of Jiu-Jitsu instructional series is now widely regarded as one of the most important DVD sets ever created on the fundamentals of Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. The series broke new ground with never before seen details surrounding the mechanics of Jiu-Jitsu, leverage, and body position, making it an instant favorite for beginner and advanced students alike. Now, World Martial Arts and Demian Maia are proud to present Science of Jiu-Jitsu 2! Picking up were series one left off, this exciting new set contains 6 more action packed volumes covering: guard passing, sweeps, submissions and more. There is also a special 7th bonus volume on Maiaâ€™s amazing Anaconda Guard! Like his first set, Maia uses the same method of teaching, showing the importance of weakening your opponentâ€™s base and power, while strengthening your own position. These techniques have been fundamental in Maiaâ€™s career, helping him achieve: multiple Jiu-Jitsu World Championships, multiple ADCC Submission World Championships and an impressive Mixed Martial Arts record!

Vol 1: Passing the Guard

Vol 2: Standing Guard Passes

Vol 3: Attacking the Mount

Vol 4: Advanced Sweeps

Vol 5: Half Guard Attacks

Vol 6: Stand up Techniques

Vol 7: The Anaconda Guard



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2157084/DM2.part01.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2157083/DM2.part02.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2157083/DM2.part02.rar[/URL]
> ...


----------



## mmanewbie (Sep 28, 2010)

*Ballistic Striking by Val Riazanov*

*
English | DVDRip | mp4 | 720 x 400 | 29.97fps | avc1 1781kbps | AAC 128kbps | 700MB + 700MB*



















With this movie, you can greatly improve your skills to protect themselves. If you are already doing martial arts, the ability to deliver crushing blows will enrich your arsenal. If you are a "average" person, then this knowledge can become part of your life.

Mal Ryazanov was born in 1970. in the USSR and since 1979., within 6 years, was a member of the Olympic team, judo and *****. During this time Val has won various competitions and championships and won the title of International Masters of Sport in ***** and won the 6 dan in judo.

In 1987. Val called in the army, where he served in Special Forces, and later in the special units of the KGB, and participated in numerous combat operations. Later he worked as an instructor at the KGB, teaching *****.Uvolivshis soldiers from the army, Val went to London and 12 years worked as a consultant on security at government and private companies. During this period, Val met Mikhail Ryabko and became a qualified instructor of Russian fighting art known as Sistema.Val also held several seminars in the Netherlands, Ireland and Ukraine, by special invitation of the Ukrainian Government, Ireland and Russia. Also taught the Marines at the U.S. Embassy in London, performed in competitions in boxing and mixed martial arts, becoming British champion in the heavyweight division.

VOL1

Introduction

Mechanics Basic

Techniques

Maximum Force

Movement and Striking

Summary Special Bonus â€" One-on-one training session with Bryan Swink of USA Martial Arts

VOL2

Introduction

Hand Pad Training

Mind Training

Stick Training

Reacting to Strikes

The Mechanics

Whip Training

Movement Training

Tight Quarters



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2157108/va.part01.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2157111/va.part02.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2157111/va.part02.rar[/URL]
> ...


*"Chaiyuth - The Traditional Art of Muay Thai"

English | Xvid 400x300 25.00fps | MPEG 44100Hz stereo 192kbps | 1.3 GB*










At last, an English language video training course on traditional Thai Boxing,Muay Thai. This martial art form was encouraged by the kings of early Siam along with sword fighting to build an army capable of defeating Siam's enemies. It is still encouraged by the Thai Royal Army to prepare its troops. It has formed the basis of modern day professional and amateur Muay Thai and the techniques taught in these videos can be seen in action in the ring every day. Chaiyuth means "Winning Strategy".

Use these DVDs to learn self-defense, Thai boxing arts and for general physical and mental fitness. Teacher Chakraphob Charoenrat is Thailand's leading instructor.

For many generations the art of Muay Thai has been passed on from teacher to teacher. Teacher Chakraphob was advised by His Majesty King Bhumipol to continue this practice as his knowledge was a national treasure and Teacher Chakraphob was obliged to preserve it for future generations.

Volume 1 starts with the history of this martial art form and shows how to do the respect for the teacher ceremony seen at the beginning of Thai boxing fights. Then follows instruction on:

The basic Muay Thai movement, duen muay which translates as the boxing walk.

The defensive moves of brushing and blocking.

Demonstration on the use of the fist, elbow, knee and foot.

How to mix the techniques.

Volume 2 - Relationship Between The Nine Weapons

How to learn the most superior form of Muay Thai

Teacher Chakraphob writes:

On this DVD we are going to learn what is called "the relationship between the nine weapons", i.e. to practice using the hands, knees, feet and elbows. There are 7 practice series on the DVD, each using the hands, knees, feet and elbows alternatively, both offensively and defensively, from the front, back, side or all four directions.

In ancient days, the teachers divided Thai boxing into 3 categories with 12 primary forms, altogether 36 forms. If they are mixed together more than 108 forms can be obtained. These 108 forms are being continuously developed and the outcome is infinite.

If we practice until we are skillful, we will be able to create various forms and use our weapons naturally and effectively. It all depends on how much each boxer has mastered the primary and secondary forms. After learning the boxing skills I hope you will practice and become a good and kind person in society and in your nation too.

Chakraphob Charoenrat

Volume 3 - Basic Preparation Practice

Muay Thai warm-up

This DVD concentrates of preparing both physical and metal fitness in order to practice the art of Muay Thai. A series of exercises are shown which include meditation during the physical exercise. The Thai proverb says that a good mind brings about a healthy body. The purpose of practicing Chaiyuth Thai boxing is to exercise both the mind and body, to achieve their maximum efficiently. Even if you are not intending taking up the sport of Muay Thai, this DVD will give you a good fitness regimen.



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2157125/MTC.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2157126/MTC.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2157126/MTC.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


* "Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Secrets of the Gi by Ricardo Arrivabene"

English | DivX 5 720x480 29.97fps | MPEG 3 44100Hz stereo 192Kbps | 39 min | 275 Mb*










This is a complete presentation of the principles and applications of one of the most effective martial arts styles, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, and the use of the gi (kimono) in competition. Demonstrated by one of the most sought-after Brazilian Jiu Jitsu instructors, Ricardo Arrivabene, this DVD explores the art and science of the gi as a combat tool. There is a detailed breakdown of the offensive and defensive skills using the gi for choking and submitting your opponent. This is the first DVD of its class and definitely the only one you'll ever need to learn the secrets of the gi for Brazilian Jiu Jitsu competition.

Ricardo Arrivabene is a professional Brazilian Jiu Jitsu instructor and acclaimed champion who began his martial arts training in Brazil. His extensive knowledge of Brazilian Jiu Jitsu allowed him to win many championships. Mr. Arrivabene has shared many hours of extensive training with the top names of Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and is one of the most sought-after instructors in the world.



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2157199/Secrets_Of_The_Gi.avi.002
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2157200/Secrets_Of_The_Gi.avi.003]http://ugotfile.com/file/2157200/Secrets_Of_The_Gi.avi.003[/URL]
> ...


* "Cesar Gracie Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Instructional DVD"

English | MPEG1 352x288 25.00fps | MPEG 44100Hz stereo 96kbps | 6 hr | 3 GB*










In this amazing DVD instructional video series, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Black Belt, Cesar Gracie teaches the most effective Gracie Jiu-Jitsu, No Holds Barred and street fighting techniques ever assembled on to one set of videos! This high quality series contains 9 complete volumes of techniques ranging from basics, intermediate and advanced. Techniques are also taught with and without the kimono! In this series, Cesar Gracie is joined by his top students, UFC fighter Gil Castillo and ADCC champion David Terrell. This is the single largest instructional set ever produced by a Gracie family member and contains 9 individual volumes and over 6 hours of high quality instruction!

*Basics Volume 1.

Takedowns, Cesar Gracie passing the guard for street fighting and Sport Jiu-Jitsu.*



> ```
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2157135/BJJ.CGBV1.part1.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2157135/BJJ.CGBV1.part1.rar[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2157134/BJJ.CGBV1.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2157134/BJJ.CGBV1.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*Basics Volume 2.

Fighting from the guard, submissions and sweep, Sport Jiu-Jitsu.*



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2157137/BJJ.CGBV2.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2157141/BJJ.CGBV2.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2157141/BJJ.CGBV2.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*Basics Volume 3.

Fighting from the mount, cross-body and Knee on stomach. Loaded with submissions.*



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2157143/BJJ.CGBV3.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2157144/BJJ.CGBV3.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2157144/BJJ.CGBV3.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*Intermediate Volume 1.

Takedowns and stand up street fighting. Cesar Gracie also covers intermediate passing the guard for street and Sport Jiu-Jitsu.*



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2157147/BJJ.CGIV1.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2157149/BJJ.CGIV1.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2157149/BJJ.CGIV1.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*Intermediate Volume 2.*

*Fighting from the guard, submissions and sweeps, Sport and street.*



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2157153/BJJ.CGIV2.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2157155/BJJ.CGIV2.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2157155/BJJ.CGIV2.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*Intermediate Volume 3.

Fighting from the top, mount position, cross-body and on your opponents back, Sport Jiu-Jitsu.*



> ```
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2157154/BJJ.CGIV3.part1.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2157154/BJJ.CGIV3.part1.rar[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2157156/BJJ.CGIV3.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2157156/BJJ.CGIV3.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*Advanced Volume 1.

Advanced passing the guard for Sport Jiu-Jitsu and the street. Cesar Gracie also covers stand up fighting like headlock escapes and more.*



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2157161/BJJ.CGAV1.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2157163/BJJ.CGAV1.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2157163/BJJ.CGAV1.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*Advanced Volume 2.

Advanced Guard fighting, submission and sweeps for Sport Jiu-Jitsu. Also covers escapes from the mount and cross-body.*



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2157166/BJJ.CGAV2.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2157167/BJJ.CGAV2.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2157167/BJJ.CGAV2.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


*Advanced Volume 3.

Cesar Gracie covers advanced fighting from the mount, cross-body and knee on stomach for Sport Jiu-jitsu and street fighting.*



> ```
> http://ugotfile.com/file/2157169/BJJ.CGAV3.part1.rar
> 
> [URL=http://ugotfile.com/file/2157168/BJJ.CGAV3.part2.rar]http://ugotfile.com/file/2157168/BJJ.CGAV3.part2.rar[/URL]
> ...


----------



## Gusmao (Dec 12, 2010)

hy guys this link is breack SCB-4.part3.rar - Free File Hosting - uGotFile


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Not sure if spambots...


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Also nsi spam... otherwise very nice share.

Torrent availible?


----------

